# Prior Service Marine seeking guidance for SF



## TYW27 (Sep 19, 2015)

I am talking to the Army recruiter to pursue an 18X contract and I just read Sapper-Doc's thread (Prior Service trying to go SF). I went to the goarmy link he had posted (Prior Service Business Rules | GoArmy.com) and I need some clarification and guidance. As a Prior Service Marine E-5 can I even get an 18X contract? What I read on the goarmy link is that my ONLY option is 35P (I'm not Airborne qualified). This brings me to my next question. I know that it is not recommended for someone to use 35P as a "feeder" MOS, but if I don't have any other choice what would be the best way to go about it? I will be 30 this October and the SORB recruiter I spoke to said I have until 35 before I'm disqualified for SF. I already have a package being sent up the chain so I am not sure if I can reduce paygrade to E-4 to  even be qualified for 18X. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 19, 2015)

@TYW27 I recommend talking with your recruiter but the way I read the requirements is these are the rules for grade determination.  So, if you want to enlist as an E-5 those are your only options.  But if you're willing to come in at a lower grade 18X and other options should still be open to you (pending other qualification standards).

Also, I'm not sure 35P is actually an option unless you were a linguist in the USMC - or have a language.  The way I interpreted those standards the implication was you would already be qualified for those MOS' from your previous enlistment - they were not necessarily 'will-train' options.


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2015)

TYW27 said:


> I am talking to the Army recruiter to pursue an 18X contract and I just read Sapper-Doc's thread (Prior Service trying to go SF). I went to the goarmy link he had posted (Prior Service Business Rules | GoArmy.com) and I need some clarification and guidance. As a Prior Service Marine E-5 can I even get an 18X contract? What I read on the goarmy link is that my ONLY option is 35P (I'm not Airborne qualified). This brings me to my next question. I know that it is not recommended for someone to use 35P as a "feeder" MOS, but if I don't have any other choice what would be the best way to go about it? I will be 30 this October and the SORB recruiter I spoke to said I have until 35 before I'm disqualified for SF. I already have a package being sent up the chain so I am not sure if I can reduce paygrade to E-4 to  even be qualified for 18X. Thank you for your time.



If you can't get an 18X contract take something in combat arms like infantry or forward observer. You should be able to drop a packet for SF before your 35th birthday. Your risk in taking something in Intel or with a long AIT is that the Army will expect you to "pay back" the time working in that MOS. 25U might be another one for you given your background. If you can get airborne that's a plus, it may help you go to a place like Bragg and avoid something like 3rd ID.

A lack of an 18X isn't a show stopper, you'll just need to find a different vector.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just give up your -5, you will get it back either in the Q course or when you graduate for sure. It is only a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Etype (Sep 20, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Just give up your -5, you will get it back either in the Q course or when you graduate for sure. It is only a few hundred bucks.


^this^

There are a lot of SF guys with Marine roots... A LOT!


----------



## TYW27 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your input. I will talk to my recruiter and drop my E-5 to get the 18X contract. It's good to know that there are some guys taking the same route as me (Prior Service Marines trying for SF). What are all your opinions on a non-combat Marine like myself taking the 18X path as opposed to a longer route through an 11x MOS?


----------



## Molinaro (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm also a prior Marine shooting for SF but in the National Guard. When I talked to an active Army recruiter last I was told that voluntary reductions in rank were no longer being granted but that was about a year ago and we all know how often things change in the military. Good luck brother.


----------



## TYW27 (Sep 22, 2015)

@Molinaro Thanks for the information brother. I'll look into it and post any information I find.


----------



## TYW27 (Sep 22, 2015)

I just spoke to my recruiter and it seems as if dropping my pay grade to E-4 is out of my hands. My recruiter also just admitted that he doesn't deal with a lot of Prior Service guys and the decision is ultimately up to MEPs. He also told me that the goarmy website can be outdated and he is 'pretty sure' that I can get an 18x as a PS E-5. I'm not so confident...He told me he would check with his boss and give me an answer back to confirm.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 22, 2015)

TYW27 said:


> I just spoke to my recruiter and it seems as if dropping my pay grade to E-4 is out of my hands. My recruiter also just admitted that he doesn't deal with a lot of Prior Service guys and the decision is ultimately up to MEPs. He also told me that the goarmy website can be outdated and he is 'pretty sure' that I can get an 18x as a PS E-5. I'm not so confident...He told me he would check with his boss and give me an answer back to confirm.



Let us know what he says. Good luck.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 22, 2015)

@TYW27 just remember recruiting and recruiting command is not the same as a dealership.  The recruiters are bound by policies and regulations.  Anytime you're told 'I can't do this' there has to be a policy, regulation, or order backing that up.  It's always ok to ask for the proof/documentation and/or go up the chain further.  The worst thing someone can tell you is no, and if that's the answer you've heard already you're not losing anything.  Recruiting is like anything else - has people who know their jobs and will go the extra mile on research, those who don't, and most of the folks fall in between.  Don't let the recruiter's lack of knowledge keep you from your goals.


----------



## Dusty8071 (Sep 24, 2015)

Not to piggy back off of your original post, but I've been watching this one and its helped answer a few of my questions. I'm essentially in the same boat as you, the timing just isn't right for me to start the process of the conditional release. Did you EAS out of the marine corps and are getting back in or did you do a conditional release?

Also I agree 100% with dropping to E4 in order to get the contract, however with talking to the SORB guys they've never mentioned that being an issue; and there is actually a SSgt in my BN I was talking to yesterday who is doing the same thing who is getting an E6 waiver from SORB in order to go over. It might be something the recruiter doesn't offer but if you can get someone at SORB to do it, E5 may not be an issue. That's my biggest dilemma in the whole process is having to deal with an Army Recruiter, nothing personal, just I would rather have someone helping me that does this often.

Best of luck brother and keep us updated!


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey - so I realize that I dropped off this thread and never followed up. The Army recruiter shafted me. He never sent my paperwork up because he was worried I would be DQ'ed at MEPs. (his words - not mine). I ran into a bunch of problems with my marriage and basically lost a lot of momentum and hope. 

Fast-forward to now: I'm trying to get into MARSOC or I may talk with another Army recruiter who hopefully won't shaft me. The problems I'm running into now are my RE-3O for refusing to extend or re-enlist for obligated service. I have written my congressman about this and it looks like he wants to help. I'm just not sure how to get a waiver for the RE-3O since it was justified. My plan is to shoot for Active Duty on the Marine or Army side and if that doesn't work, try the Reserve to Active Duty plan. 

There's always a chance that things can open up due to current events, but I'm not holding my breath.

I'll be honest - I also have to get back in shape so I can physically try out for these job fields. Now that I'm 34 I need to take things a little slower...


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 13, 2020)

Best of luck. RE-3's are a pain in the rear to overcome. I know from experience.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks. Any advice?


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 13, 2020)

Find the right recruiter. I went through 4 before I finally found one willing to work with me and deal with the waiver request. Ultimately, in my humble opinion, that's what it boils down to for you.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice! I have yet to find any for Active Duty Marine Corps. I’ve called all over. I’ll keep trying. I found one PSR who can get me into the Reserves (Marines), but that’s it right now. I’ve heard that getting a congressman involved can move things a little.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2020)

AF?


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm 34, I'm an E-5 and I spent 9 years in the Marines. I thought I was too senior to try Air Force? Or that I was too old. So far MARSOC and SF don't have age restrictions.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 17, 2020)

Marine recruiter said no (sad news). He told me to try Army. So I went to the Army recruiter and asked about both 18X or Option-40 options. It looks like I have a shot. So far I have a good amount of waivers: RE-3O, I'm on meds for both hypertension and depression, and I have a family of 3 dependents (I think that's still a waiver isn't it?). I have an appointment with my VA Doc to prove that I'm no longer depressed and I'm eating right to lower my blood pressure. By the time I meet with my Doc I'll have been off both medications for 30 days which seems to be what the Army is looking for.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 17, 2020)

There are TIS/TIG limitations for an E-5 trying to goto A&S for MARSOC. I would check those out before you commit to the PS Marine recruiters(they may throw you back into your old MOS for AD first, and that unit may expect a time obligation before letting you goto A&S).

I would also venture to say there'd be zero chance of going to A&S as a Marine Reservist. That hasnt been a thing for awhile. You can always call a MARSOC recruiter and see if that has changed.

First step sounds like getting that RE-code changed. Best of luck.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks. The Marine recruiter I was talking to just told me today that it's not looking good. Too many waivers and the Marine Corps is being too selective now. First I have the RE-3O which even if I turn around will make me accept orders for a 3 year SDA. If I got in I would be an E-5 and would blow the TIG requirements by the time I completed my SDA. I may be able to drop the E-5 but I'm sure that's another waiver. In addition to that I had some depression and hypertension which is documented with the VA so I would need the VA to clear me. Apparently my age is a factor as well (34) and my 9-year Active Duty stint does not count. I have dependents so another waiver there. Then I have a broken time of greater than 5 years...ANOTHER WAVER!

I have my former Battalion CO, Company CO, Ops Chief, and Company Gunny writing me letters of recommendation to submit with my package to turnover my RE-3O. I also have asked my Congressman to write a letter of recommendation to include as well. I only had the one depression incident and never attempted anything so I am working to get the VA Doctors to write a document saying I'm fine. I can change my diet and lower by Blood Pressure and get that documented as well. I can't do anything about my age except pass the physical and kill it on the PFT/CFT which I plan to do. I can't do anything about my broken service either so I just gotta pray it works out. I went over to the Army recruiter and it was a much different story, but I still have waivers.

Maybe Iran does something stupid and the Corps loosens up, but it's not looking good for the Marines for me.

EDIT: There is always a shot and I could still push for it. The recruiter said he could still put me in...I'm thinking about it.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 19, 2020)

Okay, so this is something that keeps coming up for me and my wife. Without getting into OPSEC can any SF guys share here or PM me with how often you are away from home and maybe a rough duration? I have heard that it is typically 275 days out of the year but I feel like that is blown a little out of proportion. I understand that some of you may feel that I don’t need to worry about op-tempo, but I really don’t think there is any job that I would willingly sign up for that only gives me 3 months with my family a year. How do you guys make it work? I’m not talking about schools or training as much as like a deployment


----------

